# Excelente Procesador de Audio en Software



## DavidGuetta (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola amigos!

Hoy les presento un procesador de audio (software) mejor que el plugin del winamp y el SAM Broadcaster... Me refiero al Breakway, un procesador de audio ágil, liviano (4.8mb) y que además trae la gran ventaja de tener un VAC (Virtual Audio Cable - Cable Virtual de Audio) lo cual evita usar dos tarjetas de sonido y simplemente se usa la ya existente. Es un VAC interno del programa, por lo que no hay que instalarlo externamente.







Si lo quieren descargar (demo de 30 dias) les dejo el link. 






El programa usa la mezcla estereo como fuente de audio y no un programa específico como winamp o windows media player, por lo cual es ideal para usarlo con ZaraRadio (sin usar el AGC que trae el ZR)

http://download.cnet.com/Breakaway-Audio-Enhancer/3000-2169_4-10824539.html

Veamos que sus radios van a sonar como Zeus cantando en el monte olimpo  (como los dioses!)


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 4, 2011)

Se agradece el aporte mumish13. De todas maneras, últimamente ando probando el procesador del SAM broadcaster y no es mala cosa.

EDITO: Lo he probado y va bastante bien, en serio aunque suigo prefiriendo el SAM Broadcaster.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 4, 2011)

Yo en mi gusto prefiero el Breakaway, ya que en el sam broadcaster encuentro que su AGC es muy intrusivo y hace saltar el volumen de las canciones (en el caso de mi pc), además lo encuentro muy enredado para usar y el zara radio es mas sencillo y estoy acostumbrado a el, nunca me acostumbre al SAM. Este procesador que publieque se abre junto con el windows y no hay que andar abriendolo cada vez que lo quiera utilizar. Procesa todo el audio, lo que sale del parlante lo procesa...

Saludos!


----------



## Blauered (Jun 4, 2011)

Asi es, para ser un procesador por soft este, el Breakaway es uno de los mejores que hay, eso si, requiere un equipo medianamente bueno porque consume mucha CPU pero su desempeño es bueno a muy bueno. Unicamente pasa que en algunas pocas ocasiones llega a tener algun conflicto que el mismo audio se retraza y enseguida el programa lo sincroniza produciendose un "fap" "pap" (cortes de audio de menos de un segundo) y pues eso unicamente se resuelve reiniciando el equipo. Esto lo resolví bajando la calidad de salida de audio a solo 16 bits y 44 KHz de muestreo ya que por default lo tenia a 24 bits en mi audiligy Sound Blaster


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 4, 2011)

Yo en mi caso no le he echo nada al pc, lo tengo configurado en Reference Heavy, speed 100 (para una rapida reaccion del procesador) bass 50, range 50 y power 50. Volumen a 0dB. Con esto logro una calidad de sonido similar a las grandes cadenas de FM, nada que envidiarle a costosos procesadores de audio. Claro que puede, como dice loboazulmx, puede hacer en pocas ocasiones algun conflicto, y eso me paso primero con el Orban Opticodec, con el cual hago salir la señal al aire en mi radio en internet. De ninguna manera se quizo conectar, pero al paso de un rato y despues de haber reiniciado el equipo, todo volvio a la normalidad. Mi pc tiene 1GB de RAM, 128mb de Grafica, 80GB HDD y una placa de sonido Realtek ALC662 integrada, con lo cual no he ningun problema hasta ahora.


----------



## Blauered (Jun 4, 2011)

Asi es, es la configuracion que yo usaba, solo que dejaba el preset de "Easy Listening" para resaltar la voz, lo usaba en conjunto con el ALC de Pira.CZ más el coder 8x alemán y con mi actual vero PLL en combo con el AM1 modificado con PLL que en esos dias acababa de ensamblar y queda de lujo; actualmente por cuestiones de mi trabajo no he avanzado mas pero ahora tengo un DSPX-mini y pues deje de usar este programa.


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola gente

yo estoy usando el SoundSolution XAP y es una maravilla, he logrado sacarle mucho jugo a este sof y he logrado alcanzar una alto volumen con muy buena calidad final en el sonido, he probado infinidades de programas y este se lleva el premio, no solo por la calidad de su sonido, si no que el consumo es muy poco en el pc, también he probado el Breakaway y tiene un sonido espectacular, algo artificial si no se configura bien, pero el consumo de recursos es demasiado a comparación de sus gemelos.
queda en cada uno. yo ya me aostumbre a su interfaz, hay otro sof que también compite con estos moustros y es el STEREO TOOL, échenle una mirada bale la pena.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 27, 2011)

El SoundSolution XAP usa un Virtual Audio Cable? o va directo no mas como el breakaway?


----------



## Dano (Ago 28, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> yo estoy usando el SoundSolution XAP y es una maravilla, he logrado sacarle mucho jugo a este sof y he logrado alcanzar una alto volumen con muy buena calidad final en el sonido, he probado infinidades de programas y este se lleva el premio, no solo por la calidad de su sonido, si no que el consumo es muy poco en el pc, también he probado el Breakaway y tiene un sonido espectacular, algo artificial si no se configura bien, pero el consumo de recursos es demasiado a comparación de sus gemelos.
> queda en cada uno. yo ya me aostumbre a su interfaz, hay otro sof que también compite con estos moustros y es el STEREO TOOL, échenle una mirada bale la pena.
> ...



Hoy en día en procesamiento el ST es el mejor del mercado con su Declipper integrado. El problema de todos éstos programas es que el sonido no es natural, es dificil describirlo, lo mejor es escucharlos.
El Breakaway procesa muy mal a mi gusto los graves, le saca mucho golpe y queda con un rango dinámico de 1dB o menos.Queda como una masa densa de sonido... 

El XAP es muy bueno, el mas natural que conozco, pero tiene un problema en bajas frecuencias en algunos temas, empieza a generar un zizeo. En canciones de RAP donde los graves tienen mucha densidad se nota.

Es por eso que las radios que tienen un presupuesto un poco mas holago prefieren el procesamiento analógico, usando los viejos Orban...


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola Dano

sera que tienes algún pdf o manual del STEREO TOOL, he tratado de configurarlo pero se satura o no queda natural vy no le doy en la tecla, tal vez puedas pasarme algún preset ya configurado para poder usar este sof, 
Gracias.

mumish13 El SoundSolution XAP usa un Virtual Audio Cable aparte,

Saludos!


----------



## wilmerjavier (Mar 31, 2014)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola amigos!
> 
> Hoy les presento un procesador de audio (software) mejor que el plugin del winamp y el SAM Broadcaster... Me refiero al Breakway, un procesador de audio ágil, liviano (4.8mb) y que además trae la gran ventaja de tener un VAC (Virtual Audio Cable - Cable Virtual de Audio) lo cual evita usar dos tarjetas de sonido y simplemente se usa la ya existente. Es un VAC interno del programa, por lo que no hay que instalarlo externamente.
> 
> ...




hola saludes a todos, yo uso dos el breakaway y el dfx audio enchancer, uno empujando el otro, el sonido es exelente con estos dos sofware, aunque en el pasado usaba tres sofware, estos dos y el hear, saludes a todos envio archivo....


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola wilmerjavier

esos (software) cumplen muy bien su función, pero solo para programación de enlatados y solo música, para hacer radio en vivo no sirven por el diley que crean, yo he trabajado mucho con el breakaway, el sonido resultante es muy bueno, pero flaquea mucho en los grabes y en el realismo, se muy bien que es una opción muy conveniente en la practicad, pero por el precio que tiene un software de esas características, te conviene un procesador de audio analógico, yo estoy usando uno muy económico, pero de unas prestaciones impresionante de cualquiera de alta gama, es un Audimax 362 de solydine, un sonido excelente, los animo a probarlo, no es para nada caro por la relación costo beneficio.

Saludos Amigos!!!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 1, 2014)

Ahora último uso el Breakaway Broadcast Processor (BBP) debido a las mayores prestaciones que permite. Fácilmente se puede convertir una torre de PC en un procesador de audio usando dos placas de sonido, una que mediante el LINE IN reciba el audio procedente de la mesa de mezcla, y otra que sirva de salida de AUDIO procesado. Así lo he hecho y anda muy bien, aunque es recomendable usar un PC con un procesador más o menos potente para así usarlo con el menor BUFFER posible (''delay'' entre la señal de entrada y la de salida). 

BBP ofrece la opción de entregar una señal multiplexada mediante una tarjeta de sonido que soporte 192 KHz de sampleo, lo cual sirve para transmitir en stereo usando un excitador monofónico, además de filtros pasabanda y ancho de banda de audio configurables (yo uso 15 KHz). 

Por ahora lo utilizo en la versión demo. Por el contrario, hay que pagar 199 dolares (unos 100 mil pesos chilenos) para la versión completa.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Dano (Abr 9, 2014)

El BBP ya tiene sus anitos y en el procesamiento de audio digital se mejoro mucho.

El delay es relativo a lo que pagas, existen procesadores digitales hoy en dia que solo tienen unos ms , imperceptible totalmente. (AKA Omnia, Vorsis, etc)


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 21, 2015)

Probaron el sonos4:

http://www.burnill.co.uk/procesador multibanda para fm  el software es una copia del Orban Optimus , tiene , codificador estereo multiplexado , 
 , RDS , SCA generador , con placa de 192 khz, es el mejor , disfrutenlo,  dejen comentario como les fue

*Sonos 4 introducción*

Sonos 4 es un software en tiempo real limitador compresor multibanda para las emisoras de radio. Con este software y una tarjeta de sonido adecuado es posible convertir un PC con Windows en un procesador de transmisión de radio.
El procesador alcanza su intensidad a través del uso de una distorsión única enmascarado clipper final.

*Requisitos del ordenador*
Windows XP, Windows Vista o Windows 7. (Windows XP necesita ser actualizado completamente a través de Windows Update).
La CPU tiene que ser SSE / SSE2 capaz. La mayoría de las CPUs recientes cumplen con este requisito.
Para comprobar esta capacidad descargar este programa y ejecutarlo.
Hay tantas diferentes CPUs la única manera de comprobar si el suyo es lo suficientemente potente como es descargar Sonos 4 y probarlo.
Como pauta, se recomienda una CPU de 2 GHz de doble núcleo. La cantidad de memoria no es critical.1-2GB es suficiente.
Se necesita una tarjeta de sonido de frecuencia de muestreo de 192 kHz a utilizar el construido en el múltiplex estéreo y RDS codificadores.
Se recomienda el uso de una tarjeta de 'pro' sonido con entradas y salidas balanceadas para minimizar el ruido de recogida.
Algunas de las opciones posibles para una tarjeta de sonido 192 kHz son la M-Audio Audiophile 192, ESI Juli @, la UEM 0404 (versión PCI).
Si usted necesita para conectar Sonos 4 a otras aplicaciones de audio esto se puede lograr con los cables de audio virtuales.

*Características generales* de Sonos 4
Interfaces para tarjetas usando ya sea ASIO o el sonido multimedia nativo de Windows interface.If la interfaz ASIO de sonido se utiliza a continuación, el modo de baja latencia puede ser used.
Use de ASIO depende de la tarjeta de sonido que tiene 'Pro' apoyo tarjetas de sonido ASIO drivers.Most modo de latencia ASIO.Low permite la monitorización del aire mientras habla igual de procesadores de hardware FM & AM hacen.
La aplicación está protegida con contraseña para evitar la manipulación no autorizada.
onos 4 se puede iniciar de forma automática cuando Windows boots.Additionally la aplicación se puede hacer para reducir al mínimo la 'bandeja Sys.
Sonos 4 soporta múltiples instances.It es teóricamente posible tener hasta veinte procesadores CPUs pero no son lo suficientemente potente para apoyar a los veinte procesadores.

*Los procesadores. *
El procesador es el rasgo central de Sonos 4. 
Hay tres diferentes procesadores disponibles que difieren principalmente en el número de bandas Los nueve bandas (MBL9) es la opción recomendada, pero puede sobrecargar algunos ordenadores de modo de reducir la carga de la CPU de un procesador con un menor número de bandas pueden ser seleccionados.
Los cuatro procesadores comparten partes comunes como cuatro etapas de ecualización paramétrica, widener estéreo, potenciador estéreo, rotador de fase, filtrando para FM y AM, conmutable pre-énfasis para FM.
La arquitectura del procesador es similar en cada uno de los cinco procesadores.
Banda dual cerrada AGC es seguido por un limitador multibanda cerrada opcionalmente precedido por un compresor multibanda.
Entonces opcionalmente hay una banda limiter.
Single doble banda cerrada limitación se aplica antes de que el clipper final. Se aplica Pre-énfasis para FM parcialmente antes de la sección multibanda y parcialmente después de que el clipper final. Los ajustes del procesador son completamente ajustables con fácil utilizar el ahorro y la carga de archivos predefinidos.
Hay un planificador 'franja horaria' para permitir cambios de preset (formato) por hora del día y día de la semana.
Los procesadores tienen una "conmutación por error" a prueba de fallos o característica que cambia la entrada a una copia de seguridad falle la fuente principal.
Por último, el procesador puede ser desactivada para reducir la carga de la CPU.
El múltiplex estéreo, codificadores RDS y generador de SCA.
Es posible conducir FM entradas MPX transmisor directamente de Sonos 4.It necesita una tarjeta de sonido de 192 kHz con ancho de banda suficiente para pas la señal MPX.
El codificador multiplex estéreo tiene recorte ajustable para sonoridad extra.
La amplitud del tono piloto es ajustable. El codificador RDS / RBDS soporta todas las características básicas RDS además de que tiene una función de desplazamiento 'Programa de Servicio de nombres' con múltiples mensajes que se pueden configurar como una rotación.
Además hay un medio de mostrar información de la pista actual.
El generador de SCA soporta frecuencias de 20 kHz a 90 kHz y desviación de 1 kHz a 10 kHz.
El audio a través de la función IP (STL). El enlace STL utiliza codificación Ogg / Vorbis que logra FM como la calidad en 64kbits / s.
Una alimentación normal de banda ancha ADSL se puede utilizar para vincular a un sitio remoto.
El enlace puede alimentar varios sitios limitados sólo por el ancho de banda disponible de la conexión a Internet (El software tiene un límite de ocho alimentaciones).
El otro uso del enlace es para las emisiones fuera o se alimenta desde estudios a distancia.
El enlace es baja latencia (ajustable) y bi-direccional para tal vinculación.
El STL utiliza un método peer-to-peer utilizando paquetes UDP.
Hay un método de servidor-cliente de establecer UDP conexiones peer-to-peer.
Esto es una ayuda para los sitios que no tienen una dirección IP fija. El enlace STL implementa RS232 virtual de los puertos de datos en serie para el control remoto. El enlace de datos en serie es bidireccional. streaming de Internet.
Sonos 4 tiene la capacidad de conectarse a servidores Icecast y Shoutcast para streaming de Internet.
El software permite que hasta cuatro conexiones.
Esto permite el uso de una baja y un gran ancho de banda feeds.The apoyados tipos de codificación son Ogg / Vorbis., MP3 y AAC +. MP3 y AAC + en streaming necesitan los plugins de Winamp para estar presente.
Además hay un medio de mostrar información de la pista actual. (Esto requiere software de automatización para emitir la información de la pista actual en un archivo).
Registro de grabadora.
El software tiene una grabadora de audio básico que opera en tres modos.
El modo de registro es de una hora en la grabadora horas utilizando la codificación Ogg / Vorbis. Hay una característica para su recuperación por hora y la fecha de un archivo de registro.
Además, hay modos de grabación continua y grabación programada.

*Sonido reproductor de archivos.*
El reproductor reproducirá archivos de sonido (.wav, .ogg o mp3) y sin lagunas.
Para los organismos de radiodifusión el uso principal será como una fuente de respaldo en caso de fallo de alimentación principal.
El reproductor de archivos de sonido compatible con el uso de una lista de reproducción que se repite en el caso de un fallo. (Win XP no admite la reproducción de archivos MP3). reproductor de streaming de Internet.
El jugador (Corriente RX) apoya el uso de la transmisión como un método de de enlace.
El software es compatible con varias direcciones URL con reconexión automática debe una corriente fallar.
El reproductor soporta Ogg / Vorbis y MP3. (Win XP no admite la reproducción de flujos de MP3) 

*Otras características.*
Hay otras características que no se refieren directamente a la radiodifusión.
La entrada de sonido puede decodificar MPX, RDS y señales SCA.
Hay una función "Analizador" para la inspección de formas de onda y espectros.
Hay un generador de señales con características que son útiles en el análisis de software de audio y el hardware. Introducción

La página de instalación inicial le ayudará si usted no puede conseguir Sonos 4 de trabajo.

*Sonos 4*, es el mismo MBL4 pero mas actualizado. yo  encuentro el mejor procesador virtual ya que procesa 18 bandas, mas widers encuentro que es el unico que asemeja mas el sonido al los optimod he probado el breakaway, Sound Solution Xap, Siempre se me pegaban incluso el que que entregaba hartada, paresido al sound solution y el Omnia AX, Pero Tube Mejor resultado Con El MBL4 que LLevo 2 Años probandolo y Regulandolo en 1 Radio Fm y me a Funsionado Super bien y Ahora estoy a Punto de probar El Sonos 4

En el Cual Puedo probar con el MBL4 - MBL5 - MBL6 - MBL9 -. MBL9 HD y el MBL18 HD..

Es muy bueno y tiene varias Aplicaciones Buenas aparte de los 3 AGC que cuenta HI, MID, LOW y Los 18 Bandas de Procesamiento Que Pueden Ser Por Separado.







Sonos 4 es un procesador de software en tiempo real para las emisoras FM multibanda.
Con una tarjeta de sonido adecuado es posible convertir un PC Windows en un limitador de difusión. El procesador alcanza su intensidad a través del uso de un único distorsión enmascarada podadoras final (una distorsión podadoras cancelado).
La calidad del sonido y el volumen se encuentra cerca de Optimods y Omnias estándar de la industria.

*Esta es la configuracion para rock*
[CONTROL]
Equilibrio = 0
AGC Drive = -15
AGC Descansar Ganancia = -10
Control de Ataque AGC = 16
AGC Control de Liberación = 17
AGC Pico control Ataque = 5
AGC Pico Control de Liberación = 16
AGC cerrada Decay control = 17
AGC Puerta de Control Umbral = -30
Umbral AGC Ataque de emergencia = 10
Umbral AGC Emergencia lanzamiento = -10
AGC Ataque de emergencia Tiempo Const = 5
AGC emergencia Tiempo de liberación Contras = 16
Compresor Drive Control = 6
Comp drive4 = 3
Comp Drive3 = 0
Comp unidad2 = 0
Comp Disco 1 = 0
Comp Ataque principal Bass = 11
Comp Ataque Primaria Mid2 = 9
Comp Ataque Primaria Mid1 = 8
Comp Ataque Primaria HF = 8
Comp Primaria lanzamiento Bass = 13
Comp Primaria lanzamiento Mid2 = 12
Comp Primaria lanzamiento Mid1 = 11
Comp Primaria lanzamiento HF = 11
Bass Primary Drive Control = -3
Mid2 Primary Drive Control = -3
Mid1 Primary Drive Control = -3
HF Primaria Drive Control = -2
Comp Secundaria Ataque Bass = 17
Comp secundaria Ataque Mid2 = 17
Comp secundaria Ataque Mid1 = 17
HF Ataque secundario Comp = 16
Comp Secundaria lanzamiento Bass = 17
Comp Secundaria lanzamiento Mid2 = 17
Comp Secundaria lanzamiento Mid1 = 17
Comp HF lanzamiento Secundaria = 17
Comp Gain4 = 4
Comp Gain3 = -1
Comp GAIN2 = 0
Comp Gain1 = 0
Limitador Drive Control = -1
= Limitador de Control Ataque Primaria 8
Limitador Primaria Control de Liberación = 12
Limitador Secundario Ataque Contro = 17
Limitador Secundario lanzamiento Contr = 17
HF Limiter Drive Control = -4
HF Limiter PreEmphasis control = 17
HF Limiter control Ataque = 9
HF Limitador Control de Liberación = 12
Control de nivel de salida = 0
Clip Drive Control = 0
Bass Enhance = 42
[SWITCHES]
Input LPF = 0
Input HPF = 1
Mono Cambie = 0
Adaptador = 4
Solo = 0
Bypass = 0
Salida LPF = 0
Modo Clipper = 0
DeEmph = 0
[EQ Sección 1]
Rango = 0
Amp = 4
Q = 14
Frec = 100
[EQ Sección 2]
Rango = 0
Amp = 0
Q = 20
Frec = 165
[EQ Sección 3]
Rango = 2
Amp = 0
Q = 12
Frec = 40
[EQ Sección 4]
Rango = 3
Amp = 3
Q = 13
Frec = 15
[Siggen]
Frec = 8
FreqRange = 3
Amp = -10
AmpRange = 0
Mode = 0
Control = 0

Nota, el audio debe ingresar más o menos a -25db en el MBL4 para que funcione bien...


----------



## Alexis0159 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola, disculpen si revivo el tema
.

Podrian probar el Breakaway Live (Trial) 

Breakaway Live (Trial)






A diferencia del breakaway broadcast procesor este tiene un sonido mas nítido, apenas consume el 15% de CPU, no llega a mas del 20%
, se puede añadir Delay viene por defecto a 0 ms.

Al BBP lo tenía configurado asi:

Range: 50
Power: 100
Speed: 80
Bass boost: +20

Tenia ese problema de flaqueo en las frecuencias graves se notaba mucho en canciones de reggaeton y electrónica, ahora probe el breakaway live y ya no tiene ese problema.

Ahora uso la misma configuración que publicó DavidGuetta en Reference Heavy y las canciones suenan muy bien.

Tengo instalado el Breakaway Audio Enhacer este fue el primero que probe  tambien esta bueno, lo uso en modo FM para los sonidos del pc y/o juegos ya que no consume mucho cpu.

Puedo garantizar que el StereoTool es mejor aunque sea dificil de configurar.

Saludos


----------



## duflos (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola compañeros del foro , queria preguntarles que plugin usan para radio boss , y como es el mejor ajuste para obtener un buen  sonido , voy a esto porque , hace unos dias le cambie la frecuencia a un transmisor de fm 25watts de m31 mas un un procesador m31 mk3 , la cosa es que lo probe con mi computadora el sonido salia limpio y con buen volumen verdad , pero cuando lo pusimos en la pc  del chico de la radio el sonido es aun mejor vi que usa radio boss tambien , segun el no tiene nada instalado mas que ese programa  jajajaja ahora  bien que me pueden aconsejar yo todos los que probe empeoran la cosa jaja saludos y gracias por su tiempo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2021)

duflos dijo:


> "la cosa es que lo probe con mi computadora el sonido salia limpio y con buen volumen verdad , pero cuando lo pusimos en la pc  del chico de la radio el sonido es aun mejor "


!Suerte que NO fue lo revés , Jajajajajajaja!
Quizaz la tarjeta de sonido del PC del "chico" sea mas prolija que la tuja Don duflos.
Actualmente hay varios Softwares que contenplan encoder estereo mas generador de RDS todo ya inbutidos  , pero NO puedes olvidar que la tarjeta de sonido tienes obrigatoriamente de sener aomenos 192Kbs para que todo ande como si debe.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Mar 8, 2021)

No dabiel eso no lo nombre tambien tengo una buena placa.. vieja ...pero buena placa de 192kps el solo tiene conectado a la placa madre del computador 😣


----------



## bimac (Mar 10, 2021)

Nosotros estamos utilizando ahora el Omnia 9 X2 , creo que de los que hemos utilizado hasta ahora es el mejor, es una versión para PC, quiero decir que no es en Rack.



De todas formas para poder ajustar bien el nivel de modulación e incluso el RDS hay una herramienta a un precio asequible en Pira.cz
FM Broadcast Analyzer
Analizadores de FM para estaciones de radio​No se si la conocéis pero es esencial para ajustar el equipo y salir con unos ajustes profesionales y no interferir ni sobre modular.
Incluso puedes ver los ajustes de otras emisoras y compararlos con el equipo que tenemos.
Una maravilla, si estas dentro de esos ajustes, y tu sonido es decente te deberías codear con los mejores.


----------



## BenitoDuce (Mar 10, 2021)

Yo en mi humilde opinion, ya que uso Linux (en concreto, Lubuntu 20) y el sonido sale relativamente mal, uso PulseEffects combinado con PulseAudio y la mejora es sustancial.

Segui una guia en una pagina web y lo configure a mi gusto. No podia escuchar nada con cornetas 2.1 o auriculares porque la diferencia entre graves y agudos cuando se producian era muy grande. Lo mismo la nitidez. Tampoco me consume muchos recursos, creo que un 10% de CPU como mucho.

Aclaro que no soy un especialista en el tema, solo comento por si alguien queria probar. Y por supuesto, ya que tambien uso Windows, me llevo unos cuantos programas recomendados aqui (me llamo mucho la atencion el Breakaway). Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Sep 27, 2021)

No se si ya lo probaron a este, no es muy nuevo es del 2016/17 mas o menos y la verdad no está mal el sonido que tira para ser un software gratuito está casi al nivel del breakaway, por lo que leí en otros foros no lo recomiendan para emisoras de radio FM profesionales por alguna razón. Cuenta con su plugin VST pero para 32bits con la posibilidad de usarlo con jBridge en PC x64, la aplicación nativa requiere si o si de los controladores ASIO para usarlo como procesador de sonido en PC.

Características:

- Control automático de ganancia de 2 bandas
- Expansor dinámico estéreo de 4 bandas
- Compresores de 5 bandas
- Puerta de ganancia en AGC y compresores
- Limitadores de 5 bandas
- Límite
- Etapa final de Brickwall
- Alcance de audio - monitoreo de señal de salida






						MBprocess
					

MBprocess: VST plugin and audio processing software for mastering, Radio, TV, broadcast



					hornplans.free.fr
				






Como dije para ser gratuito suena bastante decente en mi opinión, me descargué su complemento VST para usarlo con Equalizer APO + Jbridge y todo el sonido de mi PC sale procesado y nivelado para diversos usos como con Spotify, Youtube, Películas, Juegos, Transmisiones etc. además dispongo de otro plugin para darle más peso a los graves , apenas me consume un 10% de cpu todo.

esta es mi configuración actual:


----------



## unmonje (Sep 27, 2021)

BenitoDuce dijo:


> Yo en mi humilde opinion, ya que uso Linux (en concreto, Lubuntu 20) y el sonido sale relativamente mal, uso PulseEffects combinado con PulseAudio y la mejora es sustancial.
> 
> Segui una guia en una pagina web y lo configure a mi gusto. No podia escuchar nada con cornetas 2.1 o auriculares porque la diferencia entre graves y agudos cuando se producian era muy grande. Lo mismo la nitidez. Tampoco me consume muchos recursos, creo que un 10% de CPU como mucho.
> 
> Aclaro que no soy un especialista en el tema, solo comento por si alguien queria probar. Y por supuesto, ya que tambien uso Windows, me llevo unos cuantos programas recomendados aqui (me llamo mucho la atencion el Breakaway). Saludos y gracias.


Si queres usar W10 sin registrar, tampoco es problema, solo te limita configurar asuntos de pantalla, pero todo lo demás, lo corres como si nada.
A las 3 horas te aparece un cartelito de dice que no esta registrado. Si queres reseteas y sino seguis


----------

